# New Man Cave and Gas Station Find



## smokestackcigar (Nov 3, 2011)

Last Summer I decided to build a studio to do my artwork and smoke a cigar in peace. A couple months ago I went to the gas station and noticed they had cleared out their humidors. Said cigars weren't selling very well. Since they are across the street from Casa de Montecristo in Illinois, I can understand why. After a bit of negotiation, I ended up getting this for $250! Very happy with my purchase and excited to finally have a proper display for my sticks. I also thought I should share my love for the Liga. Been in love with them since my first stick.Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice. The Ligas are an amazing collection.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

What a steal! What are you using for humidification?


----------



## smokestackcigar (Nov 3, 2011)

smokin3000gt said:


> What a steal! What are you using for humidification?


Sam at Casa de Montecristo hooked me up with one of his units that he uses in his cabinet in the shop. It's used but works great. Constant 70 degrees. No branding marks so I don't know make. holds about a quart of distilled water.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice cabinets. And a whole box of T52 pigs?!?!?! And a whole box of #9 pigs?!?!?! And an 'A'?!?!?! I think that is the first time I've seen the A on picture. Beautiful collection.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome stash! Great score on the cabinets


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice cave and selection!


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

I think it moved. Need to clean up the mess I just made.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats an amazing looking man cave, and those smokes are beauties all!!!


----------



## smokestackcigar (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. Just picked these up this morning to add to the bunch.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome man cave and an Absolutley amazing collection of Liga's. The No. 9 pigs are freaking awesome


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice David!


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd love to see some more pics of the inside of the room...... looks awesome.... I have one that is similar in size and would enjoy seeing more of your set-up.


----------



## smokestackcigar (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for your interest. The response has been great. You can get a prefab kit for about 10,000. I decided to go the cheaper route and built my own. I was able to do it for less than $2,000. Here are some more pics and here is a link if you want to read more about it. Deconstruction: David van Alphen's Modern Shed | Design Milk


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks sweet David! I want one... out:


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

Nice cabinet and even nicer cigars!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

wow!!!! so jealous of your room and ligas


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful cabinet and considering the price you paid it's an impressive score. How well is is holding humidity?


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice cave and stash neighbor! I see a Chicagoland Puff Herf in your future!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow... kick ass!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Can I just say again how impressed I am? That place looks awesome, and I love when people pay attention to aesthetics. I would kill for a place like that. Also, amazing cigar collection!

Great job, man. Inspiring!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

the Doom Saloon salutes you, sir! Well Done!


----------



## DMS7502 (Jan 22, 2012)

Very impressive cave and stash!! I love the dog cave too!!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Clean modern lines with natural light through the pitch in the roof! What could be better? Well, one for mans best friend if course! Looks tremendous for 2K !!! Heck I built a simple shed for my compressor and garden tools/supplies an it cost me nearly a grand. 

That cabinet was a steal as well! Ive seen cabinets like that go for quite a but more! Hope ut continues to hold humidity!!!


----------



## smokestackcigar (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks again guys. Yea, Man's Best Friend deserves a place of his own too! My dad is a general contractor and architect so I picked up some things throughout the years! Eric- It's holding the humidity great. Thinking that it might be that the studio is very humid itself when the AC isn't turned on. We'll see come the wonderful Chicago winter.


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Amazing looking studio and great stash! Looks like you got great deal on the humidor! I'd love to have a setup like this one day.


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Oh, had a question. How's the temperature in your studio, and how do you maintain it?


----------



## Poiseman (Sep 28, 2011)

Absolutely an amazing cave. Love the little cave for the pooch!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

oh hell yes!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mighty fine Job and nice collection David!


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

sharp looking man cave and awesome humidor nice job


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

That's a beautiful shed. You said that it was a studio so you could do artwork and smoke in peace...where are the photos of your artwork?


----------



## RockDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

I could never build something like that..... I'd _never_ want to leave!!!

Awesome studio/man cave, David.


----------



## smokestackcigar (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the interest guys. I do a lot of gig posters, album and magazine covers. That sort of stuff. Here are some examples. You can also check out my art website www.netherlandstudios.com


----------



## standldc (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice man cave and great Liga collection!


----------



## smokestackcigar (Nov 3, 2011)

For any of you in the area, I just noticed that they still have 2 of these cabinet humidors available!! Awesome deal.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Great job. Love those Pigs!


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Very very nice. Great job and nice selection of sticks. There will be many of enjoyable times in that man cave.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Man I just bought a 100 Cigar Humi today...and I come accross this..HaHa .. Very Very Impressive !!!


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

I like the place! Well done!


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Jealousy sets in!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice man cave!! I am still drooling over the humidor and the collection within.  

I am now intimidated to show my "woman cave".


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow...just wow. I actually have a garage directly below my apartment that I've decked out with TV, Courch, Computer, sound system....but this is another level. Oh, and what STEAL on that humidor. You couldn't find something of that quality under 1,000 bucks in most places. 

*We're not worthy! We're not worthy!*


----------

